# Dermoscopy



## Yarbs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hello,

If a doc uses a dermascope to view skin - how do you bill for the use?  I.e., do you use it under Labs/Diagnostics and allow one point under AMT/Type of Data (Independent Rev, tracing, image)?  There is no CPT for this (or is there an unspecified that I'm not finding or thinking about?).

Thanks!
Carol


----------

